# ACG from Easton



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

I would like some advice for my Mathews Conquest Apex 2006. I whant to buy some new arrows for field and target shot. My pressure is 55 pounds but i can go up to 58-60 and my lenght is 28 1/2 inches. i whanted Navigator but been replace by A.C.Gold. I check the chart and it say # 430 and #480 for spine. Witch spine to take and did some archer try that arrow and can you give me your oppinion on it.


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

I am shooting the ACG's this year after shooting ACC 500's last season I went to a 480 ACG this year. I am shooting 28.5" out of an Ultra Elite with a 27" arrow. So far the ACG's have been great, but my only advice would be to get the 480's if you are close between the 430s and 480's. I started at 54lbs and am up to 60lbs now with my 480's and they seem to group better with higher poundages. I have not put them on a spine tester but they seem to act stiffer then advertised. According to OT2 and TAP the arrows are too weak for my setup at 60lbs but the easton charts and my groups say otherwise. 

Oh yeah and I would try shooting them with 120 grains before cutting all the points down to 100:doh:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I would put more faith in the Easton spine charts than TAP or AA..


----------



## scclimber (May 2, 2007)

i got my acg's in last week. unfortunately the points and pins are on backorder so who knows when i will get them put together. i'll post up with some results if that day ever comes.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*Acg*

Shooting 28.5 inch (shaft only) ACG 430's for 3 weeks now out of a AM35, 29.75 dl, 53 lbs, with 120 gr pts and no wraps. The arrows act a little stiff and group better at more dw; just can't handle more dw right now.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I've run my setup with Navigators in OT2, TAP and then a friend ran it in AA. OT and TAP showed that my Navs would spine just right at 53#, AA showed 57 or so.

At 53# they were clearly stiff when shooting bare shafts at 20yds and shooting bare/fletched shafts through paper. I increased the draw weight to 58# and got a much better spine reaction (I'm really glad that I was looking to get it back up to 57/58 lbs.)

I'm convinced the disparity is because of the long shank on the target points in the Navs. My Navs are 27.5" carbon and spine correctly at 58# in reality vs. 53# in OT2. If I remove 1.25" of carbon for my input in OT2 and use 26.25" the program shows them correctly spined at 58#, which matches reality. The 1.25" represents the shank in the shaft for the long point.

I wonder if doing it that way would be a good rule of thumb going forward?


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

JayMc said:


> I've run my setup with Navigators in OT2, TAP and then a friend ran it in AA. OT and TAP showed that my Navs would spine just right at 53#, AA showed 57 or so.
> 
> At 53# they were clearly stiff when shooting bare shafts at 20yds and shooting bare/fletched shafts through paper. I increased the draw weight to 58# and got a much better spine reaction (I'm really glad that I was looking to get it back up to 57/58 lbs.)
> 
> ...


Witch spine did you choose. 430 or 480


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Punctualdeer said:


> Witch spine did you choose. 430 or 480


480 with 110gr points.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

I maide my choce and recommanded by Pierre Gremeaux. Express Carbone Medaillon Pro 530. point 120Gr. 28 inches, vanes fletfletcher and pin nock. weight 340 Gr. at 58# For the paper test i make paper hold perfectly. 15 meters to 50 meters got X'es and 10, excepte one arrow with a jurk on a 8. maide a 9 at 55 meters scoring X-10-9. This weekend i will try a tournement for the testing.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

I done a 900 animal round today. It consiste 30 arrows at 40 meters on bear, 30 arrows on a wapiti at 35 meters and 30 arrows on a deer at 30 meters. My score was 264,284 and 292 for total of 840/900. I finish first and it was my best score since 4 years. It was awsome to see my arrows going streat and good grouping. Next week i will try the 70 meters target tournement. :thumbs_up


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I posted this question over in FITA but have no responses yet. Although I normally do not post multiple places, maybe it should have been here.

What weight codes has anyone seen for ACG shafts. Apparently there should be B-1 through B-5, C-1 through C-5, and D-1 through D-5.

Also, what are the ACTUAL gpi weights that you know go with the weight codes that you have.

I am more interested in 480 and 540.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

It's almost the same as the Navigator 8.4 GPI


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

FS560 said:


> I posted this question over in FITA but have no responses yet. Although I normally do not post multiple places, maybe it should have been here.
> 
> What weight codes has anyone seen for ACG shafts. Apparently there should be B-1 through B-5, C-1 through C-5, and D-1 through D-5.
> 
> ...


I just built some 480s up last Wednesday. As they were my first dozen I didn't even look at the weight codes.  All I did was to check them for weight consistency...which you can guess how that went.:thumbs_up All my shafts weighed 231.1-231.2 right off the saw at a touch under 27.5". 

I'll check the weight code tonight and report.

I've also got a new set of 430s and will do the same.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

C1 - 8.22 gpi


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Bob - explain the weight codes to me please. I bought two dozen Navigators a year or so back. I didn't have a scale when I built them, but the variance in finished weight is two grains from high to low end. I don't shoot well enough to know the difference in that little amount.


Protours have weight codes from C1-C5. What would the variance be from a C1 to a C5?


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

JayMc said:


> Bob - explain the weight codes to me please. I bought two dozen Navigators a year or so back. I didn't have a scale when I built them, but the variance in finished weight is two grains from high to low end. I don't shoot well enough to know the difference in that little amount.
> 
> 
> Protours have weight codes from C1-C5. What would the variance be from a C1 to a C5?


Its just matched weights that get assigned a code. 

From now on when I order shafts, I'll just order C-1s in the 480s. 

As far as the variance, I don't know. But, I've had different weight codes in the ACEs that were within a couple grains on finished arrow weights and didn't make any difference. C-2 470s vs. C-3s in the same size.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Bobmuley said:


> Its just matched weights that get assigned a code.
> 
> From now on when I order shafts, I'll just order C-1s in the 480s.
> 
> As far as the variance, I don't know. But, I've had different weight codes in the ACEs that were within a couple grains on finished arrow weights and didn't make any difference. C-2 470s vs. C-3s in the same size.


Thanks!


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

After going back to the Easton page I'd bet that the weight codes are for every 1-grain variance in the cut length.

Easton markets them as +/- 0.5 grains in a dozen.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Bobmuley said:


> C1 - 8.22 gpi


Another member on another forum has some ACG 480 C-1 that are 8.28 but I do not remember if that is the high or low. But his total spread over one dozen was 0.7 grains, I think.

GT said on that forum that there are B#, C3, and D# weight codes.

I think that ACG shafts are just rebranded Navigators to contain the issue that they have been running heavy. It may be that the ACG advertised gpi falls in the middle of the C range and perhaps the navigator weights fall in the B range.

I would like to confirm that but have not heard of anyone with any B weight code ACG shafts.

My speculation is that a B-1 ACG might be just slightly lighter than the navigator advertised gpi.

My perception is that Easton carbon/aluminum or all carbon shafts are generally running heavy


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

FS560 said:


> Another member on another forum has some ACG 480 C-1 that are 8.28 but I do not remember if that is the high or low. But his total spread over one dozen was 0.7 grains, I think.
> 
> GT said on that forum that there are B#, C3, and D# weight codes.
> 
> ...


So we're showing 0.06 grains difference. While my scale is consistent, I wouldn't bet my life on it.:wink:

I trust my calipers more.  I measured the "scraps" as I could get a better length with the calipers versus a rough measurement with a tape on a full shaft. Added 'em all up and weighed them. The difference might be measuring methods.

The 480s are supposed to be 8.4 gpi; so in this instance, they're running light.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Punctualdeer said:


> It's almost the same as the Navigator 8.4 GPI


You said that you chose CE Medallion Pro 530 shafts and now you say that they are 8.4 gpi.

If that is correct, they are very heavy compared to the advertised gpi of 7.3.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Bobmuley said:


> After going back to the Easton page I'd bet that the weight codes are for every 1-grain variance in the cut length.
> 
> Easton markets them as +/- 0.5 grains in a dozen.


In that other thread about ACG shafts, George said that a weight code spread over a single number is 1.9 grains, so that means that you could expect a theoretical 2 grain spread over multiple dozens. That would be tolerable.

Does anyone know if the protour shafts have B# and D# weight codes as well as the C-1 through C-5. I would like to know where the advertised gpi falls in the weight codes.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

FS560 said:


> You said that you chose CE Medallion Pro 530 shafts and now you say that they are 8.4 gpi.
> 
> If that is correct, they are very heavy compared to the advertised gpi of 7.3.


 I was comparring Navigator and ACG at 8.4 GPI.
My Medaillon Pro is 7.3 gpi


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Punctualdeer said:


> I was comparring Navigator and ACG at 8.4 GPI.
> My Medaillon Pro is 7.3 gpi


Are you Medallion Pro shafts exactly 7.3 or are you just quoting the advertised gpi? The reason I ask is that arrow shafts are rarely, if ever, right on the advertised gpi.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Bobmuley said:


> So we're showing 0.06 grains difference. While my scale is consistent, I wouldn't bet my life on it.:wink:
> 
> I trust my calipers more.  I measured the "scraps" as I could get a better length with the calipers versus a rough measurement with a tape on a full shaft. Added 'em all up and weighed them. The difference might be measuring methods.
> 
> The 480s are supposed to be 8.4 gpi; so in this instance, they're running light.


At the 0.06 gpi difference between yours and his, that represents 1.74 grains on a 29 inch shaft. If the FL shafts were exactly the same, the 1.74 grains is within the 1.9 grain spread that George attributed to each C-#.

As I said before, I think Navigators and ACG are exactly the same arrow and that they were unable to hold close to the advertised gpi of the Navigators.

I have a dozen Navigator 480 shafts that are 7.91 gpi. They are uncut and I might like to find a dozen ACG the same weight range but do not know the weight code to look for or if it even exists.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok guy's, i went to my garage to weight the arrow. My arrow 27.75 inches with uni pin, pin nock, vannes Flex Flecht 187 plus glue weight 220Gr. My points ar 120 gr. for total at 340 Gr. I made some calculation and end at 7.24 GPI. Can make better than that.


----------

